# Deboning Carp?



## big rockpile

Ok on Carp I was scoring them but my wife asked me not to because,I was just cutting the Y Bones up into smaller pieces,she rather deal with them whole.They weren't frying up,I guess because they are so Big.

Is there a way of cutting them out?

big rockpile


----------



## PyroDon

pressure cook and can them tell everyone its super expensive tuna


----------



## big rockpile

PyroDon said:


> pressure cook and can them tell everyone its super expensive tuna


I no longer have a Canner or Jars.Just wanting to Fry or Bake them.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

PyroDon said:


> pressure cook and can them tell everyone its super expensive tuna


 Thats what we do with white shad another boney fish. Pressure them till the bones disentigrate. Then use for stews and fried fish cakes, Gooooooooood Eddie


----------



## RiverPines

I fillet them. Its a little time consuming with the Y shape to the bones, but worth it. 
They don't fillet like other fish, It cuts off in pieces, but I flake the pieces and make patties out of them.
Mix raw meat with some egg, bread crumbs and lemon. a little salt and pepper. Mix with the goal of a texture that holes shape, not wet, not dry. Make patties and fry in a pan. 

Delicious. Taste a lot like salmon patties.


----------



## beaglebiz

We had some small carp this summer we caught in the river. My cousins bf gutted and washed and scaled them, filled the gut with some seasonings (I know garlic, not sure what else)...wraped in foil, cooked over an open fire flipping once...when he brought them out with tongs, the skin stuck to the foil, the bones lifted out whole, (Picture a cartoon cat in a trash can fish skeleton) and all thet was left behind was delish seasoned fish. Yum...
I never ate a carp before this, but from what I understand, the smaller ones taste best


----------



## RiverPines

Just a heads up. We dont eat carp anymore even though I love it.
Its on the do not eat list here for our waters.
Carp hold more toxins in there bodies than some other food fish.


So you may want to contact your local department of natural resources to find out if the carp is even safe to eat anymore.


----------



## big rockpile

Their ok here.Plus I've ate them over 50 years so if they was going to hurt me I figure they have done what their going to do.

big rockpile


----------



## RiverPines

big rockpile said:


> Their ok here.Plus I've ate them over 50 years so if they was going to hurt me I figure they have done what their going to do.
> 
> big rockpile


I wish we had your water then!

Ours were fine to eat too and I have eaten them for 40yrs.
But what wasnt full of toxins in those 40 yrs, is today, for our area...for our darn state.


----------



## big rockpile

RiverPines said:


> I wish we had your water then!
> 
> Ours were fine to eat too and I have eaten them for 40yrs.
> But what wasnt full of toxins in those 40 yrs, is today, for our area...for our darn state.


Thats a dang shame.People need to step back and see what their doing.I know the river that runs from Springfied,Mo. Got some Big Paddle Fish,they have a funny taste.State says their fine to eat but I won't take the chance.

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis

I've not eaten carp save once a lad of about 10 or 11 years, but I have had opportunity to take lunch with a few "traditionals" from among the Ojibwa here in Northern Minnesota wherein the main course was _dried_ Sucker; a more boney fish one would have trouble finding. 

Those that I've seen served were beheaded, drawn, and split along the backbone from the inside so as to lay flat, then smoked until dry, later wrapped and frozen. When the dried fish were thawed the flesh was taken up for eating with the fingers; the bones and skin just fell away.

I've no notion if such a technique would work with carp, but one is wont believe it would work quite cleverly.


----------



## big rockpile

Haggis said:


> I've not eaten carp save once a lad of about 10 or 11 years, but I have had opportunity to take lunch with a few "traditionals" from among the Ojibwa here in Northern Minnesota wherein the main course was _dried_ Sucker; a more boney fish one would have trouble finding.
> 
> Those that I've seen served were beheaded, drawn, and split along the backbone from the inside so as to lay flat, then smoked until dry, later wrapped and frozen. When the dried fish were thawed the flesh was taken up for eating with the fingers; the bones and skin just fell away.
> 
> I've no notion if such a technique would work with carp, but one is wont believe it would work quite cleverly.


Well it should.We eat Suckers here,fillet them out,score the Meat,Deep fry them,it cooks up the bones.Very good eating.

But the Suckers have finer Bonse then Carp,I'm thinking a Guy can just cut the strip out where the Bones are,lose some meat but no Bones.

big rockpile


----------



## Cason

Fried Suckers! Dang, I miss gigging season on the big rivers.


----------



## big rockpile

Cason said:


> Fried Suckers! Dang, I miss gigging season on the big rivers.


Starts tonight.

big rockpile


----------



## Iddee

Fillet them to about 3/4 inch thick. Soak them in saltwater for 24 hours. Smoke them over hardwood or fruit tree or nut tree wood for 8 to 10 hours at 110 to 130 degrees F.

You've never eaten anything better.


----------

